# Medicals Referred



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear All;

I wonder what does "Further Medicals Results Referred " mean? What is the next ? Please explain.

Thanking you in advance.

Regards.


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello Hassan,

I know your worries..... Just last week we had the same thing.

Armandra (on this forum) very kindly answered with the following:-

"Health requirements outstanding" and "Further medicals referred" mean that the medical reports didn't actually indicated all-clear and hence, a specialist from HOC (Health Operation Centre) would look into the same and let you know if there needs to be further tests to be taken or not.


Two days later it showed on the web as "Medical Results Finalised"

Good luck


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Jeanette Bosch

So nice of you for sharing!

If medical reports didn't reflecting all clear,should I ask the panel doctor,whom have done my medicals the reason?

In addition to that,I have done my medicals in UAE and my secondary applicants have done there form Pakistan.DIAC has received my medicals but not of my dependants.This might be the reason,because the panel doctor didn't tell me about any problem with my medicals?


----------



## alfiat (May 15, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Jeanette Bosch
> 
> So nice of you for sharing!
> 
> ...


Hi Hassan. The doctor may not tell you that you have a problem with your medicals unless it is of immediate concern. 

For now, your medicals have already been referred to HOC. They will review your case and finalize it if there are no concerns. For now, just sit back and relax. Finalization by HOC could take quite a while from the experiences of others.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the medicals are usually referred. it takes about 15-21 days for the same to be clear. if there is a problem they will ask you to get further tests done, relax, dont worry, you will get it soon


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

its a normal status message, don't need to worry.
This means that the department is waiting for the X-ray film and other not directly specified tests (like HIV, etc...).


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for clarification of you all !


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear All;

I am pleased to inform you that by the grace of ALLAH the Almighty my Skilled Migrant Class VE-Sponsored(176) Application has been approved as on today.

Thanks for the guidance and support of you all.


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear All;
> 
> I am pleased to inform you that by the grace of ALLAH the Almighty my Skilled Migrant Class VE-Sponsored(176) Application has been approved as on today.
> 
> Thanks for the guidance and support of you all.


Congratulations Hassan !!!


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear All;
> 
> I am pleased to inform you that by the grace of ALLAH the Almighty my Skilled Migrant Class VE-Sponsored(176) Application has been approved as on today.
> 
> Thanks for the guidance and support of you all.


Thats great news!! mabrook to you. if you dont mind, could you please share your Timeline.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> Thats great news!! mabrook to you. if you dont mind, could you please share your Timeline.


Thanks.I wonder how to activate timeline signature!

Any ways hope it helps:

E Application Lodged:August 24,2009
Profession:Accountant(2211-11)
Secondary Applicants:02
VISA:VE 176-WA Sponsored
CO Assigned: December 2009
FORM 80:January 2010
IELTS Revised:Febraury 2010 (7 each)
Medical and PCC Request Received:June 20,2011
MEdical and PCC Submitted:July 08,2011
VISA Granted:August 08,2011


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks.I wonder how to activate timeline signature!
> 
> Any ways hope it helps:
> 
> ...


Hey Thats 2 years. long time isnt it. but i think worth waiting  so when are you putting papers... hehehe


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> Hey Thats 2 years. long time isnt it. but i think worth waiting  so when are you putting papers... hehehe


Yes it is mighty two years,actually my frist CO was replaced by the current one,that could be the reason ?Whatever it was?It was worth waiting for!

Right now wondering how to get my visa evidenced on my passport .actually my family is in Pakistan,and I am in UAE,so we have to get the visa stamped seperately!

I am still in the shock of that VISA GRANT news,you know! Will figure it out soon when to land in Australia.:juggle:


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear All;
> 
> I am pleased to inform you that by the grace of ALLAH the Almighty my Skilled Migrant Class VE-Sponsored(176) Application has been approved as on today.
> 
> Thanks for the guidance and support of you all.


Congrats !!!


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Hassan

Got to Quick Links ( top on the green tab) and then click Edit Signatures and add ur timeline in ur signatures.


I am an Accountant as well, so where are you planning to go to , Sydney or Melbourne?


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

congratulations !!!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

uroojs said:


> Hey Hassan
> 
> Got to Quick Links ( top on the green tab) and then click Edit Signatures and add ur timeline in ur signatures.
> 
> ...


Dear ;

Thanks.

I have been sponsored by WA so will go to that particular state.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> congratulations !!!


Bundle of thanks !


----------

